# UPDATE! Maybe tin no more



## the hammer (Oct 1, 2019)

Considering a move from tin to plastic, Sun Dolphin Pro 120. Need to go to something smaller BUT wider, more stability.

Debating whether to sell "AS IS" or to put some time, effort and cash to square it away. Not like there's a lot to be done, don't get me wrong. I think a lot of guys would be putting a personal stamp anyway.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 1, 2019)

But wait. What? No more tin boat? Say it ain't so. :? :? 

Good luck with the sale and the new boat search.


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 2, 2019)

my buddy has one of those. it is ungodly heavy.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Oct 2, 2019)

You're actually going to spend $2200 on a plastic boat?
Why not get a paddle boat and put a trolling motor on it?
To each his own, I guess

I just went to the Sun Dolphin website, that thing weighs 238 lbs. Has a 600 lb. capacity, and is 62 inches wide max.
I'd hate to have to muscle that around. Especially with a motor attached.

Oh well, it's your money
Good Luck


----------



## the hammer (Oct 2, 2019)

If there weren't extenuating circumstances, it wouldn't even be a consideration.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 3, 2019)

My GF's son had one, it was HEAVY AND it leaked. The manufacturer did nothing but suggest things to stop the leaks. Ultimately he wrote the retailer and they took it back.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 3, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> You're actually going to spend $2200 on a plastic boat?
> Why not get a paddle boat and put a trolling motor on it?
> To each his own, I guess
> 
> ...



I'm not happy about it but there is a very good reason. I have some time to think on it.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 3, 2019)

Well it is your reasons and not someone else's that really matter. 

About the old boat, unless you are pretty certain you will get more back than you put into upgrades, I would sell as is. The new owner can make it their own.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 3, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Well it is your reasons and not someone else's that really matter.
> 
> About the old boat, unless you are pretty certain you will get more back than you put into upgrades, I would sell as is. The new owner can make it their own.



I think it's going to be as is, as well. I'm still going to wait until spring to sell it though, prime boat sale season. Who knows, maybe another option will present itself.
I actually placed an order for a Dolphin 7 years ago and cancelled when I came to my senses. The situation was a bit different then.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Oct 5, 2019)

here are two boats you may consider.
A "Pondtoon" custom made 14 ft pontoon type boat made all out of aluminum.
14 ft long and 5 ft wide is the base model.
next is one 14 ft long and 6 ft wide
lastly 16 ft long and 6 ft wide.
www.boatsandfishing.com

Or a Craigcat.

kind of a double catamaran style
www.craigcat.com
good luck


----------



## the hammer (Oct 7, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> here are two boats you may consider.
> A "Pondtoon" custom made 14 ft pontoon type boat made all out of aluminum.
> 14 ft long and 5 ft wide is the base model.
> next is one 14 ft long and 6 ft wide
> ...



Thanks for the time you've put into trying to find a NON plastic option for a boat for me. That's not sarcasm, absolutely heartfelt. A pontoon style boat isn't an option for either. The "best" option would probably be a Carolina skiff type boat. I need something with a wide hull for stability, in the 14' ballpark.
At least I have about 6 months before prime boat selling season.


----------



## ruffhunter (Oct 7, 2019)

there are 1242 and 1248 welded jons available that would be my choice. those mini pontoons would be good.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 7, 2019)

How about a Livingston Boat. It is a glass boat. Guys say it is pretty stable. Looks like they make a 10', 12', 14' and other sizes. I have no idea about cost or availability.


----------



## gnappi (Oct 10, 2019)

Hammer, you haven't said what your width requirement is only that you need stability. 

The Alweld 1242 is 61" wide and only an inch more or less (depending where you get the specs) with similar capacity than what you're contemplating. If you can go up a bit there are other tin boats from Lowe and alweld in the 14' class that are even wider with better max weight capacities.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 10, 2019)

gnappi said:


> Hammer, you haven't said what your width requirement is only that you need stability.
> 
> The Alweld 1242 is 61" wide and only an inch more or less (depending where you get the specs) with similar capacity than what you're contemplating. If you can go up a bit there are other tin boats from Lowe and alweld in the 14' class that are even wider with better max weight capacities.



It's deck space, not just overall beam width.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 10, 2019)

There is another brand called a Ski Barge that has a pretty wide open deck space. I've seen them at the lake. Also recall seeing them on CL in the past. It is not a tin boat. I know they make a 14'. Not sure of other spec's so not sure if it would really be any different than a jon boat with a flat floor. Also not sure why they call it a Ski Barge. Seems like the last thing anyone would want for water skiing.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 13, 2019)

I saw a guy at the ramp the other day with something I think might be perfect, 14' Carolina Skiff - Stinger Skiff - Boston Whaler. I'll have to keep my eyes open to see if I can catch him again. I talked to him for a few, I asked if I could check it out. I started to ask a few questions but he had bought it used a month ago.
Some of it had to do with the open deck plan. I currently have a side console. I think it might come within a good weight range to move around more easily.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 25, 2019)

Update:

I was on the water the other day and there was a bit of a light chop. Next thing you know, a wave comes out of nowhere and pushes the bow hard to port while I'm standing on the front deck. Now, I'm not the most graceful of individuals but I had a split second to react and that I did. Instead of going over the gunnel and into the drink, I turned myself toward the lower deck toward the center of my craft.
Hit my tailbone and my elbow hard but I was dry. 
I think my concern is to get something smaller to be easier for me to move around and also have something for better mobility inside the boat on the water.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 29, 2019)

I understand the thought process of something smaller being easier to move around and store, but usually, smaller won't be more stable or give you a bigger deck area to fish from. You would probably need a custom boat to be small and wide and it would probably not handle well or be slow on the water. The smallest mod v I can think of that is relatively wide would be the Edge 1556 but that isn't really small. Here's their website: http://www.edgeduckboats.com/edge-56-series/


----------



## the hammer (Oct 30, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> I understand the thought process of something smaller being easier to move around and store, but usually, smaller won't be more stable or give you a bigger deck area to fish from. You would probably need a custom boat to be small and wide and it would probably not handle well or be slow on the water. The smallest mod v I can think of that is relatively wide would be the Edge 1556 but that isn't really small. Here's their website: http://www.edgeduckboats.com/edge-56-series/



I had a chance to think about some things. I've had a few close calls over the years almost fall off various boats. Most recently whacking my tailbone and elbow, only because I dropped myself to the center lower deck, not over the side. Like a said, there's a reason behind my thinking.
I think it might be as simple as tiller steering, no more console. There would be a lot more involved beyond my customizing abilities and finances. There's a lot to it. More than you want to know, more than I want to get into beyond it being a medical issue. I'm just running through my options and letting wiser heads opine. And I do appreciate it.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey Hammer, hopefully you will never need it but wear that PFD.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 30, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Hey Hammer, hopefully you will never need it but wear that PFD.



Always do, unless it's a windless, summer day. I used to wear an auto-inflateable but they don't keep your head turned properly. To take the mystery out of it, I had a massive stroke several years back. The stroke was related to a medical situation I was born with but really didn't become "reliably" active until I was 27. I had a bad seizure, I've been taking meds since that time. Fortunately, I can feel when a seizure is about to occur, more fortunately, I haven't had one in many years.
Anyway, I had a friend who helped a lot with loading and unloading the boat. Now, it's me. It takes time and why I'm looking for something shorter but as wide, like the Pelican or a skiff.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Oct 30, 2019)

This may sound crazy but how about a paddle boat with an electric trolling motor and wheels attached to the stern? The kind with a bimini top


----------



## the hammer (Oct 30, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> This may sound crazy but how about a paddle boat with an electric trolling motor and wheels attached to the stern? The kind with a bimini top



I've seen some of those paddle boats at a local park one, the guy was trying to be a gentleman and he got launched into the drink!


----------



## jrl5678 (Oct 30, 2019)

I had a stroke at 0, from an otherwise undiagnosed condition, which I was born with. (Basically I have weak veins.) I did have to change some things about my life. I miss some of them and found new ones. 

I have been searching for the "Perfect Boat." on here for a while now. The shorter (1036, and 1236) are the lightest boats of the size. The plastic little pontoon boats out there are heavy really heavy for the size. there is a rubber round boat like an old Coracle which looks pretty stable and has an ability to put a small motor on it. If you are not in need of a motor the fishing Stand Up paddle boards are much lighter but tippy. All the "old Guys," warn about decking a little Jon, due to shifting the weight up. There is a small dingy I think West Marine makes it or sells it, it has a wheel in the middle of it and good handles on the transom. I have seen the 2 wheels on the transom of a little Jon which might also help out a little.

P.S. I love the orange May West PFD's


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 30, 2019)

You might need to look more into a deep V layout with a floor. It would be better in a chop but I think they would feel less stable than a wide mod V. If you find stuff for sale in your area, definitely ask to go out on the water to see how the layout feels. I have never had a problem taking a potential buyer out for a run in my boats to see how they liked it so anyone not willing to do that would not be worth considering buying the boat. My 1652 is pretty low on the sides when you're standing on the front deck. I've had days when it's windy with a little chop on the river and I won't stand on the deck, I go to the back where the floor is lower.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 30, 2019)

OK, thinking out loud here. You want something that will be easy to launch & retrieve single-handed. Mention is made of a lighter weight boat. And you want stability, which can be had with a wider boat. 

So, here is my thinking (you have been warned - Lol). 

If you have decent ramps and a well-fitted trailer, weight of the boat really should not be a big factor when it comes to launching and retrieving. My current boat weighs about 750# before the motor and gear. It is super stable when I walk around the deck. I don't have raised casting decks. I pull it onto the trailer with ropes at bow & stern. Doesn’t take much effort. I put on rubber boots so I can wade out to hook the winch to the bow eye. Winch it up, pull it out, put the stern tie-downs on and life is good. I’m 67 years old. While some will say I’m still a whippersnapper, I’m not running any races or going to be doing any acrobatics. I never drive the boat on and climb over the bow, because I know I would have a hard time. Toughest part for me is walking up the ramp. Haven’t had any complaints yet on how long it takes me. 

So, I guess for part one of your objective, I’m not sure that a lighter boat is going to really make a difference. Unless that is, you plan on launching from the pick-up bed. But I think that would be much more demanding than launching from a trailer. 

As far as stability goes, a heavier boat is going to probably be better for you. The Carolina Skiff and Boston Whaler boats you mentioned sound like good choices (I’m not familiar with Stinger Skiff). Also the previous suggestion about mod-V boats is good, IMO. 

Sorry for the long winded post and hope I didn’t confuse things.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 31, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> OK, thinking out loud here. You want something that will be easy to launch & retrieve single-handed. Mention is made of a lighter weight boat. And you want stability, which can be had with a wider boat.
> 
> So, here is my thinking (you have been warned - Lol).
> 
> ...



2 very good ramps in my area, which is great. No complaints with the trailer (beside that lights that I thought wouldn't be a problem after I put the LEDs on :LOL2: ) and the boat, when loading isn't that heavy, it starts when there's less boat on the water and more on the trailer, the shift in weight, if that makes sense. 
I'm making a list of what I think would help me out.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 31, 2019)

You could always add an electric winch to the trailer to help with loading but I was surprised when I put the vinyl downspouts on my bunks that it made it a lot easier to winch up. I can winch my boat up the trailer with my weaker arm easily. I don't even have side guides and with the bunks in the right position, the boat pretty much lines itself up. My trailer used to have rollers and it would take me a couple of tries to get it centered properly but the bunks make it so much easier. Our ramp goes down and then out at an angle so we get the current pushing sideways when you try to load it.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 31, 2019)

JL8Jeff said:


> You could always add a winch to the trailer to help with loading but I was surprised when I put the vinyl downspouts on my bunks that it made it a lot easier to winch up. I can winch my boat up the trailer with my weaker arm easily. I don't even have side guides and with the bunks in the right position, the boat pretty much lines itself up. My trailer used to have rollers and it would take me a couple of tries to get it centered properly but the bunks make it so much easier. Our ramp goes down and then out at an angle so we get the current pushing sideways when you try to load it.



I have a winch and the bottom bunks are vinyl. I already have side bunks on my trailer but they don't come up that high, maybe a 12"/18", tops (don't know if this shows it well enough). If I use higher bunks on the side, it might help me a little bit. I'm able to drive onto the trailer but if we have north or east winds, it's a chore.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Oct 31, 2019)

Harbor Freight sells an electric winch with a wireless remote for around $60. Mount it in place of the hand winch and then it's a breeze to retrieve the boat. You can line the boat up with a boat hook and let the winch do the work.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 31, 2019)

Sorry, I meant electric winch. I can see if you have the trailer backed in too far, those side guides would be too low to help.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 31, 2019)

The electric winch is a great idea, I didn't even think about that. There was a guy in a bass club I was in like 25-30 years ago who had one. Those two products, electric winch and higher side guides would make it much easier. Is the electric winch something that could be easier stolen or is it somewhat safe from being pried off?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 31, 2019)

I think it bolts on where your hand crank winch is currently. Maybe if you were to use allen head bolts it might make it more difficult to remove quickly. My uncle used to have an electric winch on his old boat trailer and he could have that boat loaded up in no time.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 31, 2019)

X2 on the suggestion for an electric winch. 

I have the "short" side bunks like the ones shown in your pic. For the ramps I use, the side bunks are never so far in the water that the boat will float over them. Result is when I snug up the bow eye and pull the boat out it has no option but to settle nicely right where it belongs on the trailer. 

My previous boat had the taller post style side guides. I kind of agree maybe those would work better for you. One side benefit for me was that they stick up high enough that I always knew where the trailer was when backing down the ramp without the boat.


----------



## the hammer (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks! 
It's solved 50% of my problems. 
Step 2 is the front deck, which might be a matter of carpeting or a spongy vinyl. Only major issue is the console that takes up deck place. I might be better off getting a different boat.


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Nov 1, 2019)

the hammer said:


> Thanks!
> It's solved 50% of my problems.
> Step 2 is the front deck, which might be a matter of carpeting or a spongy vinyl. Only major issue is the console that takes up deck place. I might be better off getting a different boat.


 O.K. then, the electric winch solved 50% of your problems.
Here's the other 50%
Put an elevated railing around the front of the boat. The kind you see on offshore boats. Chrome or aluminum about waist high. Helps keeping you on your feet.
Move the console to the rear of the boat. Where is it written that it has to be in the middle? It's YOUR boat, make it fit you.
Or go back to tiller steering.


----------



## the hammer (Nov 1, 2019)

1960 yellowboat said:


> the hammer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Never had tiller steering but if I can remove the console and go to tiller would be the thing. I think it's a bit beyond my skills to remove the console, move the switches and a full conversion. That's why I'm looking at a new, smaller craft.


----------

